# Viral maketing of tshirts?



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Technology | Joke review boosts T-shirt sales
Interesting phenomenon?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Just goes to show you...you never know.


----------



## davegarc72 (Sep 4, 2007)

Unbelievable! I wonder if any shirt designer has ever made to the top 10 of Digg. I'm sure with that type of exposure sales would increase. Something like this...

The Top 10 T-Shirts to get arrested in


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

davegarc72 said:


> I wonder if any shirt designer has ever made to the top 10 of Digg.


That Love/Hate ambigram has sure done the rounds; I don't know, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did well on Digg.


The whole "ironic hipster fashion" movement combined with internet memes must make this kind of thing a potential goldmine. People wearing it to be intentionally tragic, people wearing it as a costume, people wearing it because in their group of friends it's funnier than anything T-shirt Hell have produced, etc.

Not exactly how I'd want to make my fortune, but if I was making a tragic product I think I'd be happy with success however it came


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

that is incredible, its amazing how somethings just catch on and go viral, and somethings that would think would catch on dont


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone been to amazon to read the reviews? If you like that sort of humor, you will laugh for hours =)


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

All those reviews are awesome


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

400,000 shirts...wow, thats too good. Amazon.com's 100$/MO plan seems to be working for some...

NiL


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

trytobecool said:


> 400,000 shirts...wow, thats too good. Amazon.com's 100$/MO plan seems to be working for some...
> 
> NiL


Working for one...
I haven't seen anyone wearing one of these?


----------



## charliekelly (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd love to know how these viral things start. You always seem to here about them but how do they start, how long do they take to get moving and more importantly, how do I get one started about my t-shirts. I had someone we don't know tag our website in Stumbleupon not long after we first launched our site and the page views went up to well over 500 in one day from the usual 20-30 views - I'd love to know how to sustain that sort of traffic myself. Any viral marketing experts out there?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

charliekelly said:


> I'd love to know how these viral things start.


...wouldn't we all...


----------



## kimostshop (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW - I wouldn't care what they said about my t-shirt or company bringing in that kind of money!!


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

charliekelly said:


> I'd love to know how these viral things start. You always seem to here about them but how do they start, how long do they take to get moving and more importantly, how do I get one started about my t-shirts. I had someone we don't know tag our website in Stumbleupon not long after we first launched our site and the page views went up to well over 500 in one day from the usual 20-30 views - I'd love to know how to sustain that sort of traffic myself. Any viral marketing experts out there?



I think that pretty much sums up, what all of us want and hope for, and probably the reason why a lot of us our on this site. So that we can learn from one another. Unfortunately there is no easy way to make things happen. Just keep working hard, keep your eyes open and learn as much as you can.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

I think News channels can give you that kind a boost...What to do different to be News? hehe, thats huge Question


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

charliekelly said:


> I'd love to know how these viral things start. You always seem to here about them but how do they start, how long do they take to get moving and more importantly, how do I get one started about my t-shirts. I had someone we don't know tag our website in Stumbleupon not long after we first launched our site and the page views went up to well over 500 in one day from the usual 20-30 views - I'd love to know how to sustain that sort of traffic myself. Any viral marketing experts out there?


Some are carefully crafted marketed efforts (ad agencies and internet marketers using social networking to market a product in a new way).

Some happen more naturally because an idea is truly funny/unique/interesting and people just want to talk about it and share it.

Sometimes it's hard to tell which is which.


----------



## npwinder (Apr 25, 2009)

I remember reading that collegehumor.com played a huge part in the wolf shirt.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am still a staunch beleiver in successful t-shirt campaigns being design led. 

If you have good original designs, a defined target market, excellent customer service, prompt delivery, an ethos that values your customer base and the energy to find those sales, your business will become its own launch pad.


----------

